# Rumor: Wii U 50% More Powerful Than PS3



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 13, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wii U will be HD, supporting up to 1080p resolution just like Xbox 360 and PS3, but beyond that it's unclear how powerful the hardware will ultimately be when it ships sometime next year. Nintendo never provides a full breakdown, although the company did say that the form factor is "near final." While many assumed Wii U would be on par with the current HD consoles, word is coming in from developers that it's quite a bit more powerful.
> 
> Sterne Agee analyst Arvind Bhatia commented today, "Some of the developers we spoke to indicated to us that the console will have 50% more processing power compared to the PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360. This is yet to be confirmed by Nintendo."
> 
> At E3 last week, Nintendo did little to prove this point. During the press conference, footage of Xbox 360 and PS3 titles was used, although the company did show off an impressive tech demo of a bird flying around some trees, and Nintendo also created a very pretty tech demo to represent what a new Zelda might look like.



Source

mh... If this is true _(and this would be typical for Nintendo in the last Years, to not boost Specs, but use some kind Innovation)_ its technically not really good news, but oh well, its around the same boost as from Gamecube to Wii(50%), which was not bad.

I suppose Sony and Microsoft will include again 7 to 10 times better Hardware, than last Generation.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 13, 2011)

Graphics aren't Everything... i think its a good play by nintendo, and well... its not like graphics will get much better on the next generation... they wont have the boost that they did on this generation... so i think its just well played by nintendo...

also, didnt Wii U Use a CPU that is mostly used on servers? that should give it a HUGE processing power boost


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 13, 2011)

I think that consoles will become more powerful in later years just so the complexity (Such as the amount of things on screen and how they move) will become better. We're near the point of graphics becoming as good as they can get.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2011)

People still drool over the PS3?  ~It's 4.5 years old.  Moore's Law says hi.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 13, 2011)

Like I give a shit about what's stronger. Just give me games.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, nintendo fan don't mind about power after all~
Personally, I just want Nintendo games, that's all, 3rd party game are just a plus.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe, but (as stated by many people) graphics are not everything...

It still bothers me with that remote... I mean, sure it will rock, and the Sony and Microsoft go and make a cheap version of it, like always...

But is it pratical? A console with unseen graphics beyond our imagination isn't good if you can't play it right because of the controllers... That is what links you to the console and games... It it's no good, the console is no good either.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 13, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Well, nintendo fan don't mind about power after all~
> Personally, I just want Nintendo games, that's all, 3rd party game are just a plus.



Agreed, If I'm really in  a game, I don't bother with the graphics...


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 13, 2011)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Like I give a shit.



so why do you post?

BTT: yea, as many people said Graphic is not everything, still to be every Generation one Gen behind, is not really healthy for Nintendo, but I do'#t  have shares, so don't care about it. Also, maybe I will buy, like for this generation, an xbox.

I just hope this time they will get finally a lot of good thrid party games... they really deserve it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

The tech demos didn't peg it as like next gen powerful, and they're still not selling me on content. People are just dying over it already because it's Nintendo and they can only think in terms of "OMG FIRST PARTIES".

I still don't believe it'll be powerful enough for the next gen.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The tech demos didn't peg it as like next gen powerful, and they're still not selling me on content. People are just dying over it already because it's Nintendo and they can only think in terms of "OMG FIRST PARTIES".
> 
> I still don't believe it'll be powerful enough for the next gen.


I don't think it will matter looking at the Gamecube and how Nintendo did that generation.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 13, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Well, nintendo fan don't mind about power after all~
> Personally, I just want Nintendo games, that's all, 3rd party game are just a plus.



Well said.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I don't think it will matter looking at the Gamecube and how Nintendo did that generation.



I don't care about sales. The Gamecube still had a good library (although some of the first parties like Super Mario and Star Fox were kinda mediocre). I'd rather have a system that sold poorly and had a great library than one that sold well and a poor library.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> People still drool over the PS3?  ~It's 4.5 years old.  Moore's Law says hi.


I was going to post that.
Anyway, power is not everything. Wii was too underpowered.. but that wont be the case with WiiU.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO the Gamecube had a really crappy library.  I consider it to be Nintendo's worst system that wasn't a failure.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really?
I think the third party library was dozen times better than on the Wii, maybe Nintendo games were more rare and sunshine was worse than Galaxy, but all in all a very childish looking but powerful and fun Console.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The tech demos didn't peg it as like next gen powerful, and they're still not selling me on content. People are just dying over it already because it's Nintendo and they can only think in terms of "OMG FIRST PARTIES".
> 
> I still don't believe it'll be powerful enough for the next gen.


Why is it you always negative to Nintendo?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Why is it you always negative to Nintendo?



Why is it always you who thinks they can do no wrong?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did have some amazing games such as Sunshine, Twin Snakes, Double Dash, and Melee, I just consider the overall library to be mostly crap.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Cause I didn't.  It is you that thinks the worst of Nintendo.  

Yes I seen some stuff bad about Nintendo, but you always make it seem they fail before they start. 

It no wow they have a chance.  It %50? Instant Epic fail!

Is what I get from you.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Guild's simply being unbiased.  I wouldn't call what he has negativity but more of a theory based on past experience.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys we reached a point when graphics almost can't get any better.
The Wii needed an update because when it was launched , there were still the majority of people with CRT TVs.
Shortly after that, the LCD HD TV prices came significantly down and almost everybody today has HD TV sets.
Now the problem that I have with my Wii, although for me graphics don't really matter ( heck I still play monocromatic spectrum games from 25 years ago ! ) is that the Wii doesn't take full advantage of my TV resolution, thus outputting a less then optimal picture quality, compared to what my TV can do. Also another problem with the Wii, is that is not powerful enough to handle CPU intensive games like BAtman AA or AC II, hence lack of third party development for the platform.
With the Wii U , those issues will be gone. Native 1080p output and resolution provided, and more horse power.
I think I'll be all set for the next 8 years or so, or until a new kind of TV will come out that will make my WiiU look terrible.
Do I really need to discuss at this point how many polygons can be processed or how really is the hardware's power ?
The WiiU will be able to play the games I wanna play, now if MS or Sony develop an even more powerful system, it still won't be able to look much better on my TV, does it ? 
And rest assured, whatever the next iteration of Xbox or PS will be, they'll take a lot of inspiration from the WiiU features.
History proves me right.


----------



## blackrider (Jun 13, 2011)

It's good to see there's a reason to buy the Wii U if you have an xbox or ps3. The reason why graphics are so important is because developers make them important to the gaming experience. Metal Gear with crap graphics would totally suck. Looks like Nintendo will be the best for a little while at least. As far as grapics not being able to get any better. They can get a hell of a lot better in my book. Just look at a new pc running dual video cards with 16gb of ram and tell me console graphics can't get any better.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Past experience tells me for the most part Nintendo has be successful and would most likely will with the wiiU.

....but if you say so.... 




Can it get better enough to effect game play and not just be more eye candy?


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 13, 2011)

blackrider said:
			
		

> Metal Gear with crap graphics would totally suck.


Metal Gear Solid GBC says hi, easily my favourite. It cuts the crap and retains the gameplay.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> blackrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Successful in sales and successful with me are two completely different things.

You always act like games can't be pretty and be good. They usually go hand in hand. Crap games look like crap. Great games look great. There's a few exceptions to this rule but not a whole lot.


----------



## pistone (Jun 13, 2011)

sweet 50% more powerful and i see 500% more possibilities *-*


----------



## tommzy2 (Jun 13, 2011)

if its 50% more powerful than a ps3, then its 60% more powerful than a 360


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 13, 2011)

blackrider said:
			
		

> It's good to see there's a reason to buy the Wii U if you have an xbox or ps3. The reason why graphics are so important is because developers make them important to the gaming experience. Metal Gear with crap graphics would totally suck. Looks like Nintendo will be the best for a little while at least. *As far as grapics not being able to get any better. They can get a hell of a lot better in my book. Just look at a new pc running dual video cards with 16gb of ram and tell me console graphics can't get any better.*




You are right, but you have to consider that PC games are played merely inches away from the monitor , which can have by the way , up to 3840X2400 resolution. Now you need a lot of power to process that big of an image, and use much more memory to stream higher res textures and move everything around.
With home consoles we are talking of 1080i/p HDTV format , which is 1920 X 1080 pixels.
Computer games go higher and higher because the monitors get better and better ( roughly, I know that shaders, physics x and so on get also better and better ) , but how much better can they go on my 1080p LCD TV , sitting a few feet away ? Not that much IMO.
Still with the xbox360 and PS3 a lot of games only go up to 720p, which leaves room for improvement, but beyond the 1080p natively of the WiiU I don't know how much better can it get on current technology TVs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 13, 2011)

blackrider said:
			
		

> It's good to see there's a reason to buy the Wii U if you have an xbox or ps3. The reason why graphics are so important is because developers make them important to the gaming experience. Metal Gear with crap graphics would totally suck. Looks like Nintendo will be the best for a little while at least. As far as grapics not being able to get any better. They can get a hell of a lot better in my book. Just look at a new pc running dual video cards with 16gb of ram and tell me console graphics can't get any better.



You're also probably gonna pay well over $1000 for a high end PC rig if you're building it. EDIT: Consoles are usually like half that at least and in the end, they share a lot of multiplats. Plus it's a bit more streamlined in consoles. It may mean less freedom but you don't really need to do a whole lot to maintain it. You buy games, play them, maybe update the firmware occasionally (most systems require you to do this when you start up the system anyway), and that's all. You don't really need to worry about much.

Local multiplayer is also a huge draw for some (well, me at least).


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2011)

50% more powerful, k. Multi-platform games will still be designed on the 360 first, and just basically ported over with minor improvements to the PS3, and later on, Wii U. Only first party games and exclusives even have a chance to utilize that power, and even then, you know that Nintendo isn't going to even try to use all of the power that might be there.

Being more powerful than a console as old as the PS3 isn't overly impressive though. Refer to what Rydian linked to for an idea of why.


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 13, 2011)

By "powerful", do they mean speed and hardware capabilities, or graphics?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 13, 2011)

And to think, we could have had Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 in 1080p if Nintendo decided to do 1080p the first time


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 14, 2011)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> Guys we reached a point when graphics almost can't get any better.
> 
> Um...ever checked high-end Graphic cards for the PC?
> Compared to 2006 its a difference of day and night!
> ...



What about the overall performance?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 14, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> And to think, we could have had Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 in 1080p if Nintendo decided to do 1080p the first time


I think it's a very good looking game, anyway.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 14, 2011)

The Wii was supposed to be 50% more powerful than the Gamecube and I didn't see any difference there. 

Normally, a system needs to be orders of magnitude more powerful for there to be a noticeable difference in visual quality.


----------



## hksrb25s14 (Jun 14, 2011)

of course it's going tobe 50% more powerful then last gen console.
what's the point of this?

The PS4 and Xbox insert number here is going to wipe the floor with the Wii U
it's a pointless battle. 

nintendo always a few years behind the console war.

they says 50% more power I say the other systems will be 150-200% more powerful then the Wii U.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2011)

I say that not going to happen.  At less in such a crazy leap.  

Even if it did I doubt that going take away support as they did to the wii.

I didn't want my game prices to shoot to the roof.


----------



## nutella (Jun 14, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, Guild's the only one who has a clue in this thread.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jun 14, 2011)

hksrb25s14 said:
			
		

> The PS4 and Xbox insert number here is going to wipe the floor with the Wii U when it comes out in 5 years


Fix'd.

Anyways, didn't IBM already confirm it was using those POWER7 processors? And considering it'll run the same kind of processor that badass Watson machine uses -- if not a miniscule piece of it -- it'll still kick ass for a while (and probably beat you at Jeporady)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 14, 2011)

hksrb25s14 said:
			
		

> I'm trollin trollin trollin trollin trollin trollin trollin trollin trollin trollin trollin trollin trollin



Yeah, we know. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 14, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> hksrb25s14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say he has any more insight than the rest of us. He personally dislikes the Wii. From a technical stand point and his personal experience. His prediction is heavily weighed by how much he dislikes the Wii controls. This goes double because the Wii U has those same wonky controls plus an added factor of "What the hell is this".


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jun 14, 2011)

It's funny when people say graphics aren't everything, because the power has much more to do with it than just graphics, being able to shell out the same top end graphics while handling a lot of other stuff at the same time is important, you can just do more, when there is more. 50% more than the PS3 certainly sounds fair though.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 14, 2011)

50% more processing power means the processor is able to do more then the competition. I am not really surprised if it is faster, we are talking about a server designed processor that was created to access tons of data. The Power7 based processor is supposedly similar to the one in the IBM Watson computer, which had an excessive amount of DRAM for fast data access like the Wii U will have. I think the reason is because of the high density discs Nintendo has been developing for it, will require a faster system to load the discs.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know, the WiiU looks good now, but I'm sure that the next E3 will have it be so outclassed that it won't be funny.


----------



## Jehuty25 (Jun 14, 2011)

It'd be nice if the Wii U could play and natively support mkv.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 14, 2011)

Jehuty25 said:
			
		

> It'd be nice if the Wii U could play and natively support mkv.


That would be random.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 14, 2011)

From the Zelda tech demo, and the bird scene, you can tell that it is much more powerful.

Out of the three consoles (Assuming Sony and Microsoft release new consoles), it will definitely be the least powerful, but honestly... I can't imagine anything more powerful than that. At that point, graphics can't really improve, in my opinion. Oh well, they probably said that when N64 came out.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 14, 2011)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> It's funny when people say graphics aren't everything, because the power has much more to do with it than just graphics


Such as physics, AI, and game logic in general.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 14, 2011)

And the PS4 will be 50% more powerful than the Wii U.  The cycle goes on and on...


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, really? Something released 6 years later will be more powerful!?!?!? Get out of town! Since when?

The damn thing is powered by an IBM Power 6 (or 7, who knows) variant. Seriously now. Nintendo under-powered their last two systems. It's obvious they will over-power this one. Plus, the thing's gotta display 5 screens at once~!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> IMO the Gamecube had a really crappy library.  I consider it to be Nintendo's worst system that wasn't a failure.


Gamecube? Worse than the Wii? Hahaha, surely, you jest. Sales wise, sure. Everything else? Nope.

The Wii has been the biggest disappointment of all Nintendo consoles. I stopped giving a shit about Mario (Except for Galaxy), a whole bunch of interesting titles got successors/remakes on another console (MadWorld with Anarchy Reigns, Tales of Graces with ToGF, Rune Factory Oceans is on both, No More Heroes with No More Heroes: Heroes Paradise, House of the Dead: Overkill with House of the Dead Overkill HD) and unlike with the situation with Capcom's 4 Gamecube games that went to the PS2, at least the Gamecube games looked and played better. There were hundreds of useless add-ons that were used for less than 3 games, and just a general lack of strong titles.

Donkey Kong Country Returns. Muramasa: The Demon's Blade. Little King's Story. That was it for the Wii games that interested me.

Gamecube had games like Tales of Symphonia, Eternal Darkness, F-Zero, Ikaruga, Pikmin series (Also on the wii, but if you played it before, it doesn't matter), Resident Evil remake (Same deal as above), Skies of Arcadia Legends (The other version was on Dreamcast), and a whole bunch of other games. The PS2 had a greater list, but the Gamecube was a very good console nonetheless.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 14, 2011)

Content is king without it I can give a shit less how powerful it is.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well with the increased power, i can only hope Nintendo starts to make some hardcore console games. Seriously the Wii disappointed me after a while.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 14, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> And the PS4 will be 50% more powerful than the Wii U.  The cycle goes on and on...



probably more like 700%


----------



## Fel (Jun 14, 2011)

Nintendo was always more about the quality of  the games, so I don't mind if the next PS3/Xbox console will have way better graphics since the ones from the tech demo satisfied me. I prefer content over graphics since I'm used to and still like even older visuals, like from Might and Magic 7, Baldur's Gate and so on. So as long as it looks beautiful to me and I like the gameplay (the tech demos were great) I don't mind if the rival consoles will have better power or not.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 14, 2011)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Wow, really? Something released 6 years later will be more powerful!?!?!? Get out of town! Since when?
> 
> The damn thing is powered by an IBM Power 6 (or 7, who knows) variant. Seriously now. Nintendo under-powered their last two systems. It's obvious they will over-power this one. Plus, the thing's gotta display 5 screens at once~!


No, only one WiiU controller can be used on each console, the extra players have to use wiimotes.


----------



## emigre (Jun 14, 2011)

Jehuty25 said:
			
		

> It'd be nice if the Wii U could play and natively support mkv.



It would be nice bit it won't happen. If the Wii U plays DVDs, we should consider that a victory as Ninty don't seem to regard media playback as important.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... at 7 times the price of the WiiU.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you  honestly believe it be such a jump?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 14, 2011)

the Wii U could be 100% more powerful than the ps3 I couldn't care less, we will be still getting the same games they will just be in HD nintendo should have concentrated on innovention instead of graphics and tried to be unique.

now because of the graphics boost we are going to get a lot of war games like call of duty on the console which spoils the image of nintendo, the xbox and ps3 is where war games should stay, not on a nintendo console.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jun 14, 2011)

That is still nothing but a rumor. There is a very big chance the PS3 is still gonna be superior.

Beside, Nintendo are a generation late now and will always be. Anyone who has a PS3 or 360 won't buy this because they will be waiting for the new xbox and ps4, which should come out in 2013 or 2014.

What's the point of buying something like the Wii U that we've had for almost 5-6 years with the PS3 and 360 when we can just wait a year or two more and save the money you would have spent on the Wii U on an actual next-gen console.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 14, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> the Wii U could be 100% more powerful than the ps3 I couldn't care less, we will be still getting the same games they will just be in HD nintendo should have concentrated on innovention instead of graphics and tried to be unique.
> 
> now because of the graphics boost we are going to get a lot of war games like call of duty on the console which spoils the image of nintendo, the xbox and ps3 is where war games should stay, not on a nintendo console.
> Because at e3 they didn't put so much focus on the controller the whole time to the point that it confused some?
> ...


I'm sure it confirm to be in stronger already,but we didn't know how strong.

I'll laugh if PS4 wouldn't have such strong jump as people think it would. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As it will be stronger,but not by much.


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 14, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, PCs are better and will always be, but cross platform games will never utilize that much power.
Look at most PC games today, they are developed with the xbox360 and ps3 specs in mind , and then ported to the PC usually with support for a higher resolution and a smoother framerate ( if your machine can handle it ).
Games like Red Faction, Batman AC, Assassin creed and so on, are all ported or created with the console specs in mind. What good does me a $3000 computer if those games can't get much better then that ?
But with the added benefit of merely a 50% increase in power, we can rest assured that those games ported from the xbox/ps3 will look and play better then ever on the WiiU, let alone the possibilities of the new controller.
And I don't know you, but I'll be more then happy to play Call Of Duty X in HD on my TV with just a nunchuck a Wii Remote...............


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 14, 2011)

Look this is getting weird in here.  Sony and MS depending on Wii U I guess at this rate once it starts to sell will decide on what and when to launch next.  My brother is a game producer so I get enough covert shit spilled to me off and on on, also from a decade old friend who owns a gaming media site too.  The PS3 and 360 upgrades of the future are on a 2014-15 track.  Furthermore, they're also after taking a pasting this time around in losses over system sales combined with the really shitty long term failure of the economy are not going to be as willing to put out another $4-600 console and dare call it affordable and cheap.  Right now they've both re-branded their devices as everything machines and to newbies act like it's new a new system almost with the Kinect and Move advertising to bring it to an anyones machine like Wii has been.

The Wii U is not a Wii and is at the same time.  The system itself had that tablet controller, it comes within the box and they're claiming won't be selling extras, it will be up to you to use current Wii controllers and addon other bits (I'd imagine heavy use of the classic controller for the dual sticks and buttons) to play the games while 3DS connectivity for more touch control/in your hand private visualization is in too.

The Wii U is using that IBM Power 7 beast of a chip people mentioned in here already used for the Watson super computer.  IBM also is in bed along with Nintendo on AMD tech, aka...radeon video chips.  Right now the high-low end being banded around for the system will be most likely using a chip from the eyefinity multi display chip tech series using a cypress cpu core.  The low end then to be used would be the Radeon HD 5870s RV870 chipset, and on the higher end of things the Radeon HD 6970 (R900) processor.

_EDIT: 1hr ago at joystick they're saying it's the R770 if the RUMOR is right(I hate rumors) the chip is said to run DirectX 10, and is capable of handling four SD video streams.  The 360 uses a weaker DX9 type chip and the PS3 is barely better and all custom APIs._

Now given Nintendo doesn't go and get retarded as all get out and gimps the crap out of either of these chipsets, or bottlenecks it with cheap memory and a lack of throughput for data info you got a potential device here that can be at least triple what the PS3/360 is currently capable of.  I'm sure some of you will say that 6970 high end chip is on a $350 video card.  Sure, and that's the price now, not a year out or more and it also accounts for all the other parts and memory, and the rest on the video card.  In the system it would be on board and the ram would be not AMDs problem so cost isn't the issue.  I just wanted to throw this out here so people can do their own research and play with it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm...gotta agree with Guild and others that 50% more powerfull than the competition isn't exactly that much more (@some: keep in mind that 50% more powerfull than a PS3 is NOT the same as 50% more powerfull than the wii, so please don't compare it with the gap between the gamecube and the wii).

Sure, it's certainly a leap for nintendo's standards. But power-wise, they were half a generation behind. And it may be speculating, but I think the fact that nintendo keeps quiet about it means that they are very aware of this. They can say they want to attract hardcore gamers all they want, but that group is already suspicious since the wii came along and will be gone pretty much as soon as sony and microsoft announce a next console. which _will _come. And _will _blow the wiiu out of the water on the regard of specifications.


The only thing I can't predict is this: when are they going to do it? This really isn't as easy to say because of what people already mentioned: just _HOW _can graphics get better than they already are? There are already quite a few games out there you can describe as "visual fests", as they seem to do more effort to create beautiful landscapes and explosions than actual gameplay. It's not hard to see the power difference between the wii and the wiiu (just look at any fancy PC, xbox360 or PS3 game and ask yourself if the wii would be able to render it)...but can microsoft and sony raise still raise the bar? Can they come up with something that their gamers say "wow...I can really see that my current console cannot show THIS kind of quality already"?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 15, 2011)

Since it's the 'next gen' console, it is expected to have more raw power than the overall previous gen (which is the current one).


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 15, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Well, nintendo fan don't mind about power after all~
> Personally, I just want Nintendo games, that's all, 3rd party game are just a plus.


Of course may be, Majority of nintendo fans don't mind about power after !!
We take care much on the games!!


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> That is still nothing but a rumor. There is a very big chance the PS3 is still gonna be superior.
> 
> Beside, Nintendo are a generation late now and will always be. Anyone who has a PS3 or 360 won't buy this because they will be waiting for the new xbox and ps4, which should come out in 2013 or 2014.
> 
> What's the point of buying something like the Wii U that we've had for almost 5-6 years with the PS3 and 360 when we can just wait a year or two more and save the money you would have spent on the Wii U on an actual next-gen console.



By then you could wait two years and get the next-next Nintendo console, which will be more powerful again. But then after that you could wait another two years and get the next-next Sony or MS console.  Follow to its logical conclusion and you might as well just never buy a games machine again.

Don't understand this idea that Nintendo has to be in exact step with the other two and basically create a market with 3 identical machines rather than two, or that launching a more powerful machine than what's on the market leaves you behind if it's Nintendo doing it, but puts you out in front if Sony does it.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 15, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> That is still nothing but a rumor. There is a very big chance the PS3 is still gonna be superior.
> 
> Beside, Nintendo are a generation late now and will always be. Anyone who has a PS3 or 360 won't buy this because they will be waiting for the new xbox and ps4, which should come out in 2013 or 2014.
> 
> What's the point of buying something like the Wii U that we've had for almost 5-6 years with the PS3 and 360 when we can just wait a year or two more and save the money you would have spent on the Wii U on an actual next-gen console.



hu?

didn't u like the Wii, DS and 3DS?

compared to the 360,ps3, psp and vita they are technically worse, but still very innovative and fun to play.
I mean if they get this time thirdparty on the Wii U it will be a great console and who knows, if the next gen sony and microsoft console will be innovative and under 400-500 €/$ (the lunch price of the ps3 was 600).

But I agree that Nintendo should really care more about graphics this time.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm glad to see the Wii U uses HD. I hope this rumour is true, and the Wii U isn't just a Wii with a different case, functions and port, like the Gamecube to the Wii.

EDIT: Darn, forgot to do research like I usually do.


----------



## benno300 (Jun 15, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see the Wii U uses HD. I hope this rumour is true, and the Wii U isn't just a Wii with a different case, functions and port, like the Gamecube to the Wii.



didn't yous ee the little movie nintendo showed at E3 the wiiu uses HD!
An it looks really good


----------



## Waflix (Jun 15, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I _know_ the HD-part, but I _hope_ the part after that.

EDIT: Darn, forgot to do research like I usually do.


----------



## benno300 (Jun 15, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> benno300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plz wtch the nintendo wiiu movie with the bird in it or the zelda tech demo.
It looks great so you don't have to hope you can see!


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The tech demos didn't peg it as like next gen powerful, and they're still not selling me on content. People are just dying over it already because it's Nintendo and they can only think in terms of "OMG FIRST PARTIES".
> 
> I still don't believe it'll be powerful enough for the next gen.



THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS.

Power in an all new console DOES matter. It's one of it's key selling points.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 17, 2011)

Well if you like agreeing to be wrong that's good.  I know the info I posted is legit as of when it was discovered so take it as you will.  It's funny so many aren't discussing the topic, just ripping on that guys post since he's understating it so well.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 17, 2011)

nintendo making a console  more powerful than the ps3
thats funny


----------



## Rydian (Jun 17, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> nintendo making a console  more powerful than the ps3
> thats funny


PS3 came out 4.5 years ago.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 17, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> nintendo making a console  more powerful than the ps3
> thats funny


What so funny about it?

Some you guys sound like you don't want WiiU to be powerful...


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not saying that its just nintendo always been behind in graphics, and ps3 is as good as graphics is probably going to get


----------



## gamefreak94 (Jun 18, 2011)

Why is everyone talking about the new PS(insert number here)? o.O
I thought Sony already announced that they won't be making a new home console until the ps3 has been 10 years old, and is working on a newer version of the ps3 that will just improve it graphic wise. 
And graphics aren't really going to get THAT much better anyways. Did you guys see BattleField BC3 graphics? That's almost realistic graphics already!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 18, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Why is everyone talking about the new PS(insert number here)? o.O
> I thought Sony already announced that they won't be making a new home console until the ps3 has been 10 years old, and is working on a newer version of the ps3 that will just improve it graphic wise.
> And graphics aren't really going to get THAT much better anyways. Did you guys see BattleField BC3 graphics? That's almost realistic graphics already!


No Sony hasn't said that. They said that the PS3 would last for ten years. The PS2 has lasted for 11 years and is still going, even though the PS3 came out in 2006.
Sony still probably won't release a console until late 2013/2014 though anyway, so it's still a while off.


----------



## JonthanD (Jun 18, 2011)

People keep hammering about 50% more power isn't that much. Too bad they missed the part where the PS3 and the 360 could pump out much better graphics if they had more RAM the reason you don't see that many native 1080P games for either system is that once you hit that resolution the number of pixels and bit depth along with some code kind of eat up a lot of RAM.

~256MB's really isn't that much video RAM (at least the 360 can swipe some from system RAM) 

The rumors I have read put the Wii-U at 1GB GDDR5 in the video department and 512MB for system RAM. Plenty of room for HD graphics. These rumors I doubt to be honest I bet Nintendo puts the GPU RAM at 512MB's because it will be cheaper and be enough to run honest 1080P games, still the 1GB would be nice for Havoc support, Havoc being ATI's version of Nvidia's PhysX. 

I have high hopes for the next generation of consoles, maybe I will finally get some ports that can take advantage of my computer's hardware.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Jun 23, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> im not saying that its just nintendo always been behind in graphics, and ps3 is as good as graphics is probably going to get


actually that's not true. 
the N64 was more powerful than the PS1 and the Game Cube while it had less disc capacity, was graphically more powerful than the ps2.
not that it made a difference in hardware sales or popularity those gens, it just explains why Nintendo is so reluctant to make a overly powerful console, they don't want a expensive piece of hardware to try and push if it doesn't sell well.


----------



## junkerde (Jun 23, 2011)

good now they can run unreal engine and cry engine finaaly


----------



## Serina (Jun 30, 2011)

wolffangalchemist said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...what.

I played PS2 games, and I played Gamecube games. I remember the PS2 games as looking (quite) a bit nicer.


----------

